# Hampton Roads Catfish?



## JasinC19 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knew a good place to catch nice size catfish in the Hampton Roads area.

Thanks!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

James River in Huntington park or by boat on the james at the mouth of the warwick river.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

What you consider nice size ? If you looking for the big boys the James river (heard it gets ruff up there even with bay boats & saltwater gear) think there's a power plant up there people fish the cats for , Williamsburg water resivour. Bob's fishing hole holds some 20-40lbs but in Chesapeake on the va/nc line. If you looking for land spots Bennett creek holds some 3-5lbers.


----------



## JasinC19 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have caught some decent 10 lb'ers in James River. It's about an hour drive for me though. I was hoping for something a little closer to home. 

Bob's fishing hole looks interesting though! We have kayaks if needed, but would like to know of a land spot.

Are there any places on the Elizabeth River that hold them?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

If you got a boat they catch monsters up by Hopewell on the James, also hog island in surry can produce nice cats. There's a ramp at the Carlisle trackt off the road to the power plant.


----------

